# Asilo Nido in Rome?



## dalachin (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi there. I will be in Rome for 4 months, January-April, and I have a 2 year old daughter. I'll be working so I will need close to full-time daycare. I'd also like my daughter to be in an Italian speaking daycare, so that she learns the language. 

From what I've read, it sound like it will be pretty impossible to get her into the public Asilo Nido system, is that true? What are the private asilo nidos like, and how much do they cost, and how do I find out about them?

I don't know yet where in Rome I will be living... but my job is based at the Piazza dell'Orologio. 

Any advice or help would be appreciated.


----------

